# Question newbi apple TV  Wifi, DD NAS et pc portable :)



## Stef_1098S (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour je suis un newbi complet sur apple TV et je cherche a avoir une reponse clair que les vendeurs ont du mal a me donner

je dispose de 100% de ma musique numerique sur un DD NAS en reseau (branché sur le reseau de ma livebox) , tout est en APPLE LOSSLESS, j'accede a ma musique en wifi avec Itune sur un PC portable :rose:,  ma blibliotheque est donc sur ce PC...

ma question est : avec une apple TV est ce que je peux facilement sans "'trop" bidouiller avoir acces a ma musique qui se trouve sur mon NAS tout en eyant mon PC portable eteind (et surtout sans avoir a charger la musique en local sur le DD de l'apple TV, mon DD NAS fait 1 tera....)

deuxieme question : l'apple TV permet-elle d'avoir acces au WebRadio ?

merci 

Stef


----------



## ipascm (13 Août 2008)

malheureusement tu ne pourras pas pointer directement sur ton NAS, sauf si ton NAS dispose d'un serveur itunes, ce qui est le cas pour certains.

Sinon, il te reste à laisser allumer ton pc sur lequel itunes se trouve, puis de connecter ton apple TV sur ordinateur partagé. tu pourras directement lire tes fichiers depuis ton NAS

voilou je ne sais pas si c'est très clair


----------

